# Can you work part time using a critical skills visa?



## James Makris (Dec 3, 2021)

Good day. Can you use a critical skills visa with a company name where you work full time to work at another company part time? I know this works with a study visa, but Iam not sure if the same applies with a critical skills visa.


----------



## Titiaramide (10 mo ago)

Hello what’s the update on your issues. Because I’m facing the same thing also


----------

